# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  استخدام برنامه نویس Python

## mohsen306

فرصت شغلی استخدام در یکی از مراکز تحقیقاتی حوزه فناوری اطلاعات
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
یکی از مراکز تحقیقاتی حوزه فناوری اطلاعات برای همکاری در توسعه پروژه های شبکه محور خود از توسعه‌دهندگان ارشد بک‌اند (با زبان برنامه‌نویسی پایتون/Python) با مهارت‌های زیر به صورت (تمام ‌وقت/پاره وقت/ پروژه ای) دعوت به همکاری می‌کند:

*مهارت‌های ضروری:*


آشنایی با Linux (مفاهیم LPIC1)تسلط بر مفاهیم برنامه‌نویسی و زبان‌ برنامه‌نویسی پایتونآشنایی با دیزاین ‌پترن‌ها و معماری ‌های مختلف نرم‌افزار (REST, MVC, SaaS, Microservice, ...)درک یکی از متدولوژی‌های توسعه‌ی چابک نرم‌افزار مانند Scrum یا Kanbanکار با دیتابیس و توانایی طراحی مدل‌های داده در پایگاه دادهتسلط و درک کافی از نرم‌افزار کنترل نسخه Git

*مهارت‌های امتیازی:*
با توجه به استفاده پروژه از تکنولوژی‌‌های زیر آشنایی با این موارد مزیت به شمار می‌آید.



آشنایی با مفاهیم شبکه‌های کامپیوتریآشنایی با مهندسی اینترنت: بحث‌هایی مثل پروتکل TCP/ip و پروتکل‌های معروف لایه اپلیکیشن



CeleryRedisPostgreSQLMongoDBELKAsible/Docker/Docker-Compose/Kibana



.ارسال نمائید و در عنوان ایمیل مدل همکاری خود را قید نمائید. sadraa98@chmail.irلطفا رزومه های کاری خود را به آدرس ایمیل

امکان فعالیت بلند مدت + امنیت شغلی+ بیمه+ بیمه تکمیلی

----------

